# every once in awhile



## jjshaggy (Feb 24, 2011)

normally when i hear a customer called back, it's bad news. ive learned over the years no call means no leaks. so when i heard this customer called back, i was thinking the worst. it turns out he called to say no leaks and to thank me. it feels good to be appreciated sometimes. :thumbup:


----------



## siddle (Apr 12, 2011)

I think the other way. Few times I've got leads from my current or past clients. mm... for complaints - luckily none till now.
_____________________

Absolute Steel— Steel building and carport kits with nationwide jobsite delivery. Easy DIY—America’s easiest to install building system. Watch the video & see for yourself.


----------



## jjshaggy (Feb 24, 2011)

unfortunatley i dont own the company nor do sales. so if there is a lead or sale generated from my work i usually dont know. if im on a job and see something that needs to be done i get pics and time and material list, but unless i work on the job. i dont know what ever became of it. probably cuz they dont want to pay any kinda bonus for me doing all the leg work for them. when i worked for a couple smaller companies they would give some kinda bonus for it. gave me more incentive. one of the downfalls of this new company, but they keep me steady with hours. last week i had 71 hours, and still had sunday off.


----------



## seoforu (Oct 27, 2010)

Yes I agree..appreciation is always as sweet as a honey.We work with sincerity and devotion and hence the appreciation we receive gives us so much happiness.

Roofing Company Auburn | Metal roofing and repairs | Licensed roofing contractors


----------



## siddle (Apr 12, 2011)

Exactly. Thats for what we all work for. The appreciation we receive from our clients and the Good Will we gain from them.
________________

Absolute Steel— Steel building and carport kits with nationwide jobsite delivery. Easy DIY—America’s easiest to install building system. Watch the video & see for yourself.


----------

